# Dish Linux



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

If my 921 receiver is based on Linux, where is the Software Liscence Agreement? My Panasonic TV dedicates 6 pages of the manual to the Linux liscense agreement....

Where is the open source code?

Robert Cook


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Good question. It was published briefly for the 721. I guess the 921 people don't care about GPL. Just more fuel for the fire, eh?


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

The linux Kernel is GPL, so Dish has to publish any changes they had to make in order get this thing running. The changes for the 721 were pretty minor. The majority of the stuff included with "dish linux" is not going to be GPL.

But there should be a posting for the 921. This has become a big problem, in particular for the embedded market. There are a lot of cheapie DVD players that use embedded linux, and don't publish their changes.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

There is a statement in the 921 manual something to the effect that the GNU requires Echostar to make publilc the code. It lists WWW.Dishnetwork.com as the place to go to find the code. Since that is the "home page" for Dish, it's not the direct access to the code page. All I could find was some reference to the 721's code, the 921 code is nowhere to be seen.

Here is what I found: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/dvr/721sourcecode/index.html


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Michael P said:


> There is a statement in the 921 manual something to the effect that the GNU requires Echostar to make publilc the code. It lists WWW.Dishnetwork.com as the place to go to find the code. Since that is the "home page" for Dish, it's not the direct access to the code page. All I could find was some reference to the 721's code, the 921 code is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Here is what I found: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/dvr/721sourcecode/index.html


Yep... I wonder how they get import and export liscenses to take the code to and from Eldon ... I wonder why there is no GPL, and I wonder where the source code is for the Kernel...


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow! Isn't it awsome how fast and efficient the Dish Network legal department is? They got the source code mods together, posted it on-line, and added links to the product in less than a month from my post!

Too bad the programmers can fix the system bugs as quickly...I take back all the bad things I have said about lawyers for the last....month... :lol: 

Robert Cook


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Just for completeness... I believe this is also on another thread. I will merge the two if I can find it.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/dvr/921sourcecode/index.html


----------

